# Cost of Daily Living in Sydney/Sydney West



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Firstly I wanna say "sorry" if my post sounds ridiculous, but I would just like to know the cost of living in Sydney, as me, my wife, my 3 kids (9,6 and 1 year old) are intending to migrate to Sydney. We have already submitted the Visa Application 175, and now waiting.

My wife has never been overseas and to pack up and live in another country scares her a bit, but we're determine to go anyways.

Being a wife and mom, her biggest worries are the daily cost of living in Sydney. So I would appreciate if someone could help me and give me a rough idea of how much things cost in Sydney (ie. Food items like bread, chicken, milk, vege, etc).

Besides that Car and House payments, I will leave that out of the equation for now, but would be interested to know what "other types" of expenses we have to pay over there? Heard that the water bills, rates, electricity, etc is a something I may need to know about. So would appreciate breakdowns of each cost of utilities (per month) that I need to pay if I'm there.

Telephone, Internet, PayTV (Optus / Telstra Pay TVs), or any other expenses that you think I should know about.

It would be a great help, as I can show these to my wife and we can roughly have an idea how we are to live over there.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi WBB:

For food prices check out:
Welcome to Woolworths
Coles Supermarkets

Internet: $40-$100/month depending on how much you download (usage quota)
See: Whirlpool Broadband News

Phone: $25 line rental + phone charges for calls
See:
Welcome to Telstra.com
Optus - Welcome to Optus.com.au

PayTV: $50-$120/month depending on package
See: FOXTEL - Buy Now - FOXTEL Movies - Shop

Water:
Sydney Water Web Site (usually included in rent)

Gas:
AGL (usually included in rent)

Electricity:
EnergyAustralia - Home




Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly I wanna say "sorry" if my post sounds ridiculous, but I would just like to know the cost of living in Sydney, as me, my wife, my 3 kids (9,6 and 1 year old) are intending to migrate to Sydney. We have already submitted the Visa Application 175, and now waiting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you checked out the cost of living sticky at the top of the forum page?

Dolly


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi WBB:
> 
> For food prices check out:
> Welcome to Woolworths
> ...


Thanks for the references.... I never thought about that.... Well... guess what? I have went into the Coles and Woolworths website and downloaded the catalog just for references... and to top it off, I also went into BigW's website and got a whole lot of things to refer to....

And Dolly... yes I have seen the topic on leaving expenses, but I thought it didn't apply to where I wanna be - Sydney.... but thanks again


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Thanks for the references.... I never thought about that.... Well... guess what? I have went into the Coles and Woolworths website and downloaded the catalog just for references... and to top it off, I also went into BigW's website and got a whole lot of things to refer to....
> 
> And Dolly... yes I have seen the topic on leaving expenses, but I thought it didn't apply to where I wanna be - Sydney.... but thanks again


Thank you very much Amaslam for sharing the info.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

Also check the price of groceries at ALDI, and the price of meat at the local butchers.
By shopping carefully, it is possible to almost about halve the big supermarket prices.


----------

